# Home grown hops



## pist (31/5/17)

Hey all.

Im looking at getting some cascade and chinook to grow. The nursery which i am looking at buying from ship them year round, but are sold as a crown this time of year. Ive heard lots about them spreading themselves as much as a metre or more if grown in ground. Having already fought a battle to get rid of a passionfruit vine that did exactly that, im not too keen on growing in ground, and thinking a pot near the fence and training the the bines down the fence might be my best option for that reason. How big a pot would i need, and if i went ahead and just got the crowns would i just leave them in the pots they are in until they sprout or just plant them now?


----------



## Matplat (31/5/17)

Whereabouts are you located?

If you're north you need to give the hops as much help as they can get by putting them ideally in the ground, or failing that a decent raised planter, or a bath tub.

Having attempted hop growing in brisbane in pots, I did get some hops, but a pretty shitty amount compared to what you will see others achieving... but if you're south people seem to have success with half barrels or the 50cm pots from bunnings.

Ultimately, the more soil they have to grow in, the better.

Leave them in the fridge until august.


----------



## pist (1/6/17)

Thanks for the tips. So wait to plant. Got it. Im in newcastle so a bit further south than brissy but it does get pretty hot here in summer so ill have to make sure they have a shed load of water


----------

